# Today is the 62nd Anniversary of the day I joined the Navy.



## Pecos (Jul 13, 2022)

In many ways it seem like ancient history, but in other ways I remember parts of those first few days like they happened yesterday. The things that we remember from when we were 17 are often odd. 
I remember getting my head shaved and I remember the three inch thick horse hair mattress on my bunk. The first breakfast was my first encounter with that old Navy favorite SOS, which is actually pretty good despite what we called it.
LOL, I stayed for over 31 years.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2022)

Pecos said:


> In many ways it seem like ancient history, but in other ways I remember parts of those first few days like they happened yesterday. The things that we remember from when we were 17 are often odd.
> I remember getting my head shaved and I remember the three inch thick horse hair mattress on my bunk. The first breakfast was my first encounter with that old Navy favorite SOS, which is actually pretty good despite what we called it.
> LOL, I stayed for over 31 years.


Congratulations, Swabbie!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 13, 2022)

Congratulations, @Pecos!

Thank you for your service!


----------



## Jules (Jul 13, 2022)

You chose the right career - few are so lucky.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2022)

@Pecos


----------



## Llynn (Jul 13, 2022)

Well done, Sir.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 13, 2022)




----------

